# Blue Ensign



## jazz606 (Jan 21, 2007)

Who is entitled to fly a Blue Ensign? In the old days I think if a proportion of the crew of a merchant vessel were RNR the ship could fly the blue ensign.

Anyway I'm having a discussion/argument with an acquaintance about this.

If anyone knows chapter and verse it would be appreciated.


----------



## waiwera (Feb 13, 2005)

Do not know chapter and verse (This can easily be found on Google) cut and pasted below from one site. There is a current "Naval Act" that defines this more precisely. If your interest is because you are RNR - Not sure how you go about getting the warrant?

"The Blue Ensign undefaced is worn masters of vessels in possession of a warrant issued by the Director of Naval Reserves, and by the members of certain yacht clubs. Such warrants are issued to officers in the active or retired lists of the Royal Naval Reserve and the maritime reserve forces of other Commonwealth Realms and territories. The master must be of the rank of Lieutenant RN or above, and fishing vessels must be crewed by at least four other Royal Naval reservists or pensioners".

Plus of course there are a number of "Yacht Clubs" that have this priviledge too. But of course this is restricted to yachts rather than ships!


----------



## UmbornePirate (Feb 3, 2007)

*Blue Ensign Entitlement*

There is no short answer to this question but a good starting point is here.


----------



## jazz606 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info. We are now better informed but more confused.

Actually I used to own a boat and belong to a yacht club whose members were entitled to fly an undefaced Blue Ensign. I am proud to say that I stuck with the Red Ensign


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

hello jazz..........

the red duster was always more than good enough for me too................

best regards..........


----------

